# How do I get a smoky flavour?



## Shaheen (May 20, 2006)

I want to know how I can get that smoky flavour like Subway has in their smoked chicken breast and turkeys. Thanks for any advice


----------



## amber (May 20, 2006)

I have heard of  liquid smoke.  Usually you can find it in your grocery store in the aisle that has marinades, ketchup, mustard, etc.


----------



## Mylegsbig (May 20, 2006)

ive used that stuff before and it's nasty

i will reiterate....if you want smoke flavor cook on a barbecue pit...this sh*te is disgusting


----------



## IcyMist (May 20, 2006)

I too have used it and afraid Mylegsbig is correct.  I have used a small amount in burgers and it turned out pretty good, but I really ruined a good steak once by putting some liquid smoke on it because I couldn't grill.  Now that was nasty!!!!


----------



## Aurora (May 20, 2006)

Liquid Smoke is a great product if you realize that it is a flavoring agent and not a condiment or sauce. It is meant to be diluted or added to recipes in small quantities to add a smokey essence to dishes. In most recipes you will find it added in fractions of teaspoon quantities. If you wish to add smokey flavor to meats you should dilute the liquid smoke with liquid to baste or marinate the meat.

Most any flavoring, spice or herb will make a recipe taste funky if used in excess.


----------



## QSis (May 20, 2006)

Shaheen,

The best way to get the smokey flavor is to cook the meat on an outdoor grill and use wood chips or chunks as an addition to your charcoal or gas fuel.

If you are looking to cook in the oven, Liquid Smoke is a widely used option, if, as Aurora said, it is used properly and sparingly.

Here is a recipe that will give you a smokey turkey or chicken.  You just baste the bird with a mixture that calls for a small amount of Liquid Smoke.

http://www.cooks.com/rec/view/0,1839,145174-238192,00.html

Lee


----------



## auntdot (May 21, 2006)

Use Liquid Smoke, but very sparingly.

Agree with Mylegsbig and IcyMist that one can easily ruin well, almost anything, using it.

Am also with Aurora on this, it must be used very carefully.

When I take beans, yep, the canned pork and bean style, and fix them up will add just a dollop of Liquid Smoke.

Or maybe half a dollop.

It is certainly not a marinade, but a flavoring. 

But will admit that I consider it a very tricky flavoring to use and one that can take a dish from wonderful to ich, poo, blech, spit in a part of a teaspoonful.

Just my opinion, have a great day.


----------



## Michael in FtW (May 21, 2006)

Subway is a multi-national franchise chain of sandwich shops .... 45 or so countries the last time I counted. Their goal is to have a smoked turkey sandwich at a Subway in India taste the same as in a Subway in Turkey, New Zealand, Venezuela, Germany, US, etc. To maintain that uniformity they have centralized processing plants and recipes for smoking and processing the meats which are then shipped out to their locations around the world.

QSis was on the right track - if you want smoked meat you will have to smoke it yourself, unless you have a store that sells smoked meats.

Liquid smoke is a *VERY* concentrated essence of smoke - and should be measured in drops, and used very sparingly. It will _*NEVER*_ give you the flavor of the smoked meats at Subway.


----------



## auntdot (May 21, 2006)

Have again to agree.

Smoked meats must be smoked.

My point was only that Liquid Smoke can be used in certain dishes, if one uses it very sparingly.

It will give a dish, such as a casserole, a smokey flavor.  But it is a tricky condiment to use.

And Michael is right, it is better used as drops than by pouring. I cannot imagine a dish helped by a splash of the stuff.

We use it very rarely, but it can give a dish a certain zing if you are familiar with its use.

Am not advocating its use, and have no financial interest in the product.

And from the ingredients, think it is nasty.

But will use it from time to time with good effect.

Have a great day.


----------



## RDG (May 21, 2006)

Sorry.....for me, this is absolutely NEW. What is this liquid smoke? Can I find it in Italy? Or, can you give me some idications? A site, or something similar? TY. 
To give a smoke flavour, I usually was cooking  with some bits of smoky food together. Or bacon , or salmon, or scamorza cheese......


----------



## marmalady (May 21, 2006)

RDG, here's a site of the brand of liquid smoke most commonly found in the stores here in the US - http://www.bgfoods.com/brand_wrights.asp

I've used it, but as everyone else says, very sparingly - a little goes a long, long way!  

No, it won't give you that 'grilled out' flavor, but it does impart a sort of 'essence' of smoke to whatever you add it to.  When I do oven pulled pork, I put the pork roast on a rack in a roasting pan, add some water to the bottom of the pan and add a couple of shakes of liquid smoke, along with onion and garlic.  Then cover the whole thing with foil and cook til the meat is fall apart tender.  For burgers, I just use a drop or two for a pound of ground beef.

Re the smoked chicken at Subway - or any other smoked chicken or meat! - the normal smoking process not only adds flavor, but texture; ie, the 'mouth feel' of smoked meat is different from that of roasted meat.  Sooo - if you really want smoked chicken, you're going to have to - smoke the chicken!


----------



## thumpershere2 (May 21, 2006)

Liquid smoke is great. I use it all the time on different meats that I cook in the oven. Comes in very handy if you can't grill out. I rub it on country style ribs along with other spices and the ribs come out with a nice smokey flavor. Also great on chicken.


----------



## Aurora (May 21, 2006)

RDG said:
			
		

> Sorry.....for me, this is absolutely NEW. What is this liquid smoke? Can I find it in Italy? Or, can you give me some idications? A site, or something similar? TY.
> To give a smoke flavour, I usually was cooking with some bits of smoky food together. Or bacon , or salmon, or scamorza cheese......


 
Here's a link to http://www.colgin.com/ which is the largest manufacturer of liquid smoke products. Colgin Liquid Smoke products are available in New Zealand, Australia and the U.K. I would be very surprised if you were readily able to find it in Europe outside the U.K.


----------



## bknox (May 21, 2006)

I have used smoked Spanish Paprika to obtain smoky aroma in foods before. I have used liquid smoke in the past but do not care for it anymore, it is to strong and can ruin your food is over used.


----------



## Robo410 (May 21, 2006)

smoked salt, available in gormet stores or on line
fire roasted tomatoes, a nice smokey undertone (Muir Glen)
kettle grill with hickory or mesquite chips real fine.


----------



## velochic (May 22, 2006)

I'm sure you can't get Liquid Smoke in India.  It's a very American thing... I'm surprised you can get it in the UK.  The best way to get the smoke flavor is, if you can find one in Bombay, a special type of grill called a smoker.  It is specifically designed to smoke meats.  Soaked wood chips on an open fire will smoke meat, as well.  You would have to have some type of lid to contain the smoke.  Best of luck!


----------



## Shaheen (May 22, 2006)

Yes I do smoke my mince meat and aubergine with charcoal but that gives it a very a very Indian flavour. I wanted a subtle smoky smell. But I won't be getting that here  

Alot of people said that they don't really care for the liquid smoke. Whats so bad about it? Does it contain anything that's not good for health? Is it worth calling for from the US?


----------



## Andy M. (May 22, 2006)

Shaheen said:
			
		

> Ye...Alot of people said that they don't really care for the liquid smoke. Whats so bad about it? Does it contain anything that's not good for health? Is it worth calling for from the US?


 
The problem with liquid smoke is that it's easy to use too much.  A very small quantity is sufficient.  If you do use too much the taste is not pleasant.

I would not consider it to be bad for you.  It's basically just smnoke from burning wood bubbled through a liquid that ends up in the bottle.


----------



## philso (May 23, 2006)

if you're adventurous, you can smoke smaller quantities of meat right on your stove top, in a very short time. just understand that this is smoking only for the flavor, not for preserving meat, which requires rather more temperature control and way more time.

what you need are:
- a larger stock pot that you don't mind trashing or at least giving a good scouring or, you could maybe use a metal bucket or even a couple of old woks, 1 for the bottom and 1 for the lid.
- 1 or more wire racks
- something to keep the racks well above the bottom of the pan, for example some cans with both ends removed
- a couple (or more) of handfuls of wood chips, or even something like tea leaves
- a tight fitting lid

you've probably got a good idea already. put the cans or whatever in the bottom of the pan. add some wood chips. place the rack. crank up the heat. when it starts smoking, place in the meat and cover with the lid. 

from this point, you kind of have to eyeball it, adjusting the heat enough to keep it smoking, but if possible, not so high that you're actually cooking the meat. you can probably move the whole thing outside once the smoke gets going well, so your house doesn't get too smokey when you check the contents. as long as the lid is on, it won't have enough oxygen to catch fire.
it's been a while, but i used to do this from time to time long ago. finally i built myself a smoker. i never thought that it seemed dangerous, as far as fire goes and i seem to recall that between 1/2 to 1 hour would give a good flavor, but as i said, it's been a while so don't quote me on the time. i'd suggest not doing it too much longer at first because you can actually go too overboard on the smokey taste


----------

